# Commencal Meta ht am



## Max151290 (20. Mai 2019)

Hallo an alle,
Ich bin der Max aus'm Nürnberger Land.
Ich bin kurz davor mir eine Meta ht am zu bestellen. Habe nur noch paar Zweifel wegen der Geometrie. Ich bin ca 1,79m und 80 cm Innenbeinlänge. Leider liege ich zwischen den Größen M und L.
Da ich das Mountainbike eher für gemütliche Touren und nur ab und zu für Abfahrten nutze ist es mir wichtiger bequem auf Touren zu sitzen als Wendigkeit bei Abfahrten. Ist M vielleicht zu kurz? L vielleicht zu lang? Kurze Beine und längerer Oberkörper ist immer nicht so einfach... Hat jemand einen guten Tipp für mich??
Ich bin über jede Antwort froh.


----------



## 4Stroke (20. Mai 2019)

Max151290 schrieb:


> Hallo an alle,
> Ich bin der Max aus'm Nürnberger Land.
> Ich bin kurz davor mir eine Meta ht am zu bestellen. Habe nur noch paar Zweifel wegen der Geometrie. Ich bin ca 1,79m und 80 cm Innenbeinlänge. Leider liege ich zwischen den Größen M und L.
> Da ich das Mountainbike eher für gemütliche Touren und nur ab und zu für Abfahrten nutze ist es mir wichtiger bequem auf Touren zu sitzen als Wendigkeit bei Abfahrten. Ist M vielleicht zu kurz? L vielleicht zu lang? Kurze Beine und längerer Oberkörper ist immer nicht so einfach... Hat jemand einen guten Tipp für mich??
> Ich bin über jede Antwort froh.



Größere L.
Warum kein Fully?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoWay78_UMF (20. Mai 2019)

ich würde auch ne L nehmen.. ist mit sicherheit die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Max151290 (21. Mai 2019)

Hey. Danke für die Antworten. Hätte irgendwie Angst das ich auf ner L zu gestreckt bin. 
Naja also ich fahre bisher gravelbike. Eine Kona Rove. Irgendwie will ich aber auch ein Mountainbike. Jetzt habe ich mich mit meiner Frau geeinigt das ich a neues kaufen kann. Allerdings nur bis ca 1000 euro. Geld sitzt bei uns leider nicht so locker. Hab jetzt 2 Bikes auf meiner Liste die mir gefallen und da will ich mich Mal bissl schlau machen. 
Das Trek roscoe 7 ist das andere.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (21. Mai 2019)

Das Trek gefällt mir auch sehr gut, zumal tiefer Überstand für kurze Beine und eine sinnvolle Ausstattung mit einer Variostütze. Das ist schon klasse in der Preisregion.

https://www.lucky-bike.de/blog/test-trek-roscoe-7/


----------



## Sven_Kiel (21. Mai 2019)

Ps: Vitus Sentier wäre auch nett...gute Ausstattung, gute Geo in L.
https://www.wigglesport.de/vitus-sentier-vr-mountainbike-2019-slx-1x11-fach


----------



## Max151290 (21. Mai 2019)

Danke für die Antwort. Ja das Vitus schaut auch gut aus. Kenn mich nur leider mit der Geometrie noch nicht so aus. Rennradrahmen sind bissl anders


----------



## Sven_Kiel (21. Mai 2019)

Max151290 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Ja das Vitus schaut auch gut aus. Kenn mich nur leider mit der Geometrie noch nicht so aus. Rennradrahmen sind bissl anders


Der Vitus Rahmen ist relativ lang in M und könnte gut für Dich passen, so meinte ich mit „guter Geo“...sorry, nicht L. Da wirds eher knapp mit der Beinfreiheit und vielleicht auch etwas zu gestreckt.

Das tiefe Oberrohr zur Sattelstütze bzw kleine Rahmendreieck macht das Rad generell recht beweglich...sowas mag ich, was aber individuelle Geschmackssache ist. Im Grunde wäre aber mal eine Probefahrt wichtig auf einem Rad was Dir gefällt, damit man eine Grundlage für weitere Überlegungen hat. Have fun!


----------



## Max151290 (21. Mai 2019)

Okay danke. Ja das wird mit den Bikes schwierig. Das einzigste wäre das Trek. Ja das werde ich mir Mal anschauen und dann Mal Geometrie vergleichen. Aber danke schonmal


----------



## Sven_Kiel (21. Mai 2019)

Ps: beim Rennrad ist das manchmal auch komisch. Ich bin jahrelang Gr. 57/58 gefahren auf Müsing und OCCP und beim Wechsel auf Cannondale (CAAD10) hab ich mich saugut auf einem Gr. 56 gefühlt, weil die Rahmen relativ langs ausfallen.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (21. Mai 2019)

Max151290 schrieb:


> Okay danke. Ja das wird mit den Bikes schwierig. Das einzigste wäre das Trek. Ja das werde ich mir Mal anschauen und dann Mal Geometrie vergleichen. Aber danke schonmal


Ich find das Trek super...auch optisch. Gute Wahl! Hoffe, die Probefahrt wird ein Erfolg! Ich bin auch schon kurz davor wieder zuzuschlagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max151290 (21. Mai 2019)

Ja da schau ich das ich in den nächsten Tagen einen Händler hier in der Gegend finde, das ich das Mal probefahren kann


----------



## 4Stroke (22. Mai 2019)

Max151290 schrieb:


> Hey. Danke für die Antworten. Hätte irgendwie Angst das ich auf ner L zu gestreckt bin.
> Naja also ich fahre bisher gravelbike. Eine Kona Rove. Irgendwie will ich aber auch ein Mountainbike. Jetzt habe ich mich mit meiner Frau geeinigt das ich a neues kaufen kann. Allerdings nur bis ca 1000 euro. Geld sitzt bei uns leider nicht so locker. Hab jetzt 2 Bikes auf meiner Liste die mir gefallen und da will ich mich Mal bissl schlau machen.
> Das Trek roscoe 7 ist das andere.



Sieh dich mal auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt um im 26" fully Bereich. Bekommst du nachgeworfen, weils  keiner mehr haben will .


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. Mai 2019)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Sieh dich mal auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt um im 26" fully Bereich. Bekommst du nachgeworfen, weils  keiner mehr haben will .


Hab mal einen Blick reingeworfen... vieles ist verbastelt, min. 8 Jahre alt und trotzdem an der 1000€ Marke und damit viel zu teuer, da Kostenfalle. Z.b. die angebotenen Canyons haben gerne mal einen Riss an der Strebe und es gibt keinen Ersatz mehr, was dann Totalschaden bedeutet.
Deshalb bei begrenztem Budget würde ich immer neu mit Garantie kaufen, weil es erst mal auch alles funktioniert.


----------



## Max151290 (22. Mai 2019)

Gebraucht kommt bei mir nicht in Frage. Für 1000 euro euro denke ich das ich was vernünftiges neu bekomme. Das Vitus sentier VR hört sich echt top an. Nur leider findet man in Deutschland kaum Erfahrungen mit vitus


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. Mai 2019)

Mir gefällt das Trek noch etwas besser wegen der verstellbaren Stütze und dem Gesamtpaket aber letztendlich wäre eine Probefahrt sinnvoll, was oft sehr schwierig ist. Ich hab seinerzeit mal ein Rad blind gekauft in der Preisklasse und hatte Glück.


----------



## Max151290 (22. Mai 2019)

Die Sattelstütze ist für mich jetzt nicht so wichtig. Hatte ich noch nie eine, kann ich ich nicht vermissen  und falls ich Mal eine will kann ich die ja auch nachrüsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max151290 (22. Mai 2019)

Was haltet ihr denn vom ragley Marley oder Big Al?


----------



## Deleted 456496 (22. Mai 2019)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Hab mal einen Blick reingeworfen... vieles ist verbastelt, min. 8 Jahre alt und trotzdem an der 1000€ Marke und damit viel zu teuer, da Kostenfalle. Z.b. die angebotenen Canyons haben gerne mal einen Riss an der Strebe und es gibt keinen Ersatz mehr, was dann Totalschaden bedeutet.
> Deshalb bei begrenztem Budget würde ich immer neu mit Garantie kaufen, weil es erst mal auch alles funktioniert.



Pauschalisierte schwachsinnige Aussage.


Max151290 schrieb:


> Gebraucht kommt bei mir nicht in Frage. Für 1000 euro euro denke ich das ich was vernünftiges neu bekomme. Das Vitus sentier VR hört sich echt top an. Nur leider findet man in Deutschland kaum Erfahrungen mit vitus



Einen vernünftigen Rahmen...das wars dann aber auch.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. Mai 2019)

SXPerformance schrieb:


> Pauschalisierte schwachsinnige Aussage..


Aha...verlink hier doch mal ein aktuelles Positivbeispiel Du Klug$chei$$er!



SXPerformance schrieb:


> Einen vernünftigen Rahmen...das wars dann aber auch.



Definiere „vernünftig“! Glaubst Du allen Ernstes, dass der Spaß beim biken ab 1000€ losgeht nur weil die Rahmen vielleicht 200g schwerer sind? Scheinst ja echt Ahnung zu haben.


----------



## Deleted 456496 (22. Mai 2019)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Aha...verlink hier doch mal ein aktuelles Positivbeispiel Du Klug$chei$$er!



eBay Kleinanzeigen und ein bisschen know how musst du schon selber mitbringen
Wobei letzteres zweifel ich bei dir an, wenn du nicht mal in der Lage bist online zu suchen


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. Mai 2019)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Aha...verlink hier doch mal ein aktuelles Positivbeispiel Du Klug$chei$$er!





SXPerformance schrieb:


> eBay Kleinanzeigen und ein bisschen know how musst du schon selber mitbringen
> Wobei letzteres zweifel ich bei dir an, wenn du nicht mal in der Lage bist online zu suchen


Irgendeine abgegriffene 26 Zoll oldschool kiste vielleicht Du Maulheld! Know how sprech ich Dir ab, denn Du schaffst es ja noch nicht mal, hier ein Beispiel zu verlinken.

Bytheway...Seit 1/2018 hier am Start Du Experte...herzlichen Glückwunsch..bald haste 2 Jahre Erfahrung sammeln können!


----------



## Deleted 456496 (22. Mai 2019)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Irgendeine abgegriffene 26 Zoll oldschool kiste vielleicht Du Maulheld! Know how sprech ich Dir ab, denn Du schaffst es ja noch nicht mal, hier ein Beispiel zu verlinken.



Wieso abgegriffen 
Ist wie nen rentnerwagen
Musst nur richtig suchen du pessimist

Das schaffst du jedoch nicht.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. Mai 2019)

SXPerformance schrieb:


> Wieso abgegriffen
> Ist wie nen rentnerwagen
> Musst nur richtig suchen du pessimist
> 
> Das schaffst du jedoch nicht.


Es geht hier in diesem thread und Forum darum, Vorschläge und Beispiele zu liefern aber keine Behauptungen. Wenn Du also ebay Kleinanzeigen meinst, dann such dort mal und beweis das Gegenteil. Ich hab nix interessantes dort gefunden sondern nur recht alte bikes mit überzogener Preisvorstellungen.

Keine Ahnung wie alt Du bist aber stelle endlich mal einen link hier rein, der beweist, das Du recht hast. Solange Du das nicht schaffst bist Du lediglich ein Maulheld und Troll für die meisten und bist keine echte Hilfe... tut mir leid für die harten Worte.


----------



## Deleted 456496 (22. Mai 2019)

Das Netz ist voll du Vogel

Und dann fährt man hin um den Zustand zu begutachten

Da du dazu nicht in der Lage bist rate ich dir zum jobbike  mit Vollkasko


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. Mai 2019)

Nicht mal das klappt...oweh.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. Mai 2019)

SXPerformance schrieb:


> Das Netz ist voll du Vogel
> 
> Und dann fährt man hin um den Zustand zu begutachten
> 
> Da du dazu nicht in der Lage bist rate ich dir zum jobbike  mit Vollkasko


Du musst es ja wissen. Geh erst einmal in die Schule und lerne richtig schreiben, dann unterhalten wir uns erst einmal über Deine Berufsaussichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (22. Mai 2019)

Max151290 schrieb:


> *Gebraucht kommt bei mir nicht in Frage*...





SXPerformance schrieb:


> eBay Kleinanzeigen und ein bisschen know how musst du schon selber mitbringen
> Wobei letzteres zweifel ich bei dir an, wenn du nicht mal in der Lage bist online zu suchen





SXPerformance schrieb:


> Das Netz ist voll du Vogel
> 
> Und dann fährt man hin um den Zustand zu begutachten...



Auch lesen üben!! @SXPerformance


----------



## Deleted 456496 (22. Mai 2019)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Auch lesen üben!! @SXPerformance



Manchmal Leute vom Gegenteil überzeugen  
Doch für solche Dinge bist du nicht offen weil du von der Materie keine Ahnung hast und gebrauchte Räder verteufelst.  Klar, für ahnungslose wie dich ist das auch nichts.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (23. Mai 2019)

SXPerformance schrieb:


> Manchmal Leute vom Gegenteil überzeugen
> Doch für solche Dinge bist du nicht offen weil du von der Materie keine Ahnung hast und gebrauchte Räder verteufelst.  Klar, für ahnungslose wie dich ist das auch nichts.


Hihi..nice...ich kauf doch gebrauchtes Zeugs aber nicht der TE Du Esel. Raffst das immer noch nicht? Wird ja langsam echt lustig mit Deiner "Performance". Was bedeutet eigentlich SX? Abkürzung von SchecktniX ? ;-)


----------



## tho_boe (25. Mai 2019)

Mal zur Abwechslung wieder zur Sache:

Marin san quentin 
Radon cragger
Nukeproof scout


----------



## Sonnenstern28 (25. Mai 2019)

Danke für den konstruktiven Beitrag, das sind 3 sehr gute Vorschläge!

Auch zur Sache:

https://www.gooutdoors.co.uk/15904156/calibre-line-10-mountain-bike-15904156

Ich fahre ein 29er Enduro in L und habe mir bewußt mit der gleichen Körpergröße wie Du das Commencal Meta HT AM in Größe M bestellt weil ich ein wendiges Spielzeug a la tourentaugliches Dirtbike zusätzlich haben wollte.

Als einziges, echtes MTB im Stall solltest Du das Meta in L nehmen, ganz klar.

Gruß,

Lars


----------



## kordesh (26. Mai 2019)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ....Klug$chei$$er!...





Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ...Maulheld!...Du Experte...





Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ...Maulheld und Troll...





Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> ...Esel...SchecktniX...



 

Läuft....


----------



## schlonser (26. Mai 2019)

Max151290 schrieb:


> Gebraucht kommt bei mir nicht in Frage. Für 1000 euro euro denke ich das ich was vernünftiges neu bekomme. Das Vitus sentier VR hört sich echt top an. Nur leider findet man in Deutschland kaum Erfahrungen mit vitus



Wieso gibts für Vitus keine Erfahrungen? Das Netz is doch voll davon, auf Englisch halt. Und in DE werden halt wenige Trailhardtails gekauft und somit angeboten weil alle denken daß sie permanent Alpentrails runterkrachen und unbedingt Fullys brauchen.

Ich hab für meinen Sohn ein Vitus geholt, sind bombenstabil (und somit natürlich nicht federleicht) aber gute Geometrie.
Wenn du also einen eher langen Rahmen nimmst kannst du auch zur M greifen und evtl mit dem Vorbau auf 50 oder 60mm ausgleichen.

Ragley, Cragger und die Bikes von Whyte (haben auch nen Deutschlandvertrieb) wären auch meine Empfehlung, kommen aber alle nicht an die Ausstattung von Vitus bei 1000,- ran. Wenn da deine Ziel-oder Schmerzschwelle liegt hat das Vitus am meisten zu bieten.

Also: auf keinen Fall Fully gebraucht kaufen es sei den vom Bekannten der Ahnung hat und dich sicher nicht veräppelt. Oder du RICHTIG Ahnung hast um den Zustand so einer Kiste zu beurteilen. So ein Hardtail is sowohl von der Anschaffung als auch im Unterhalt fast immer deutlich günstiger. Und im Mittelgebirge kann man außer bei den ruppigsten Trails und Highspeed mit den allermeisten Fullys mithalten.


----------



## schlonser (26. Mai 2019)

SXPerformance schrieb:


> Das Netz ist voll du Vogel
> 
> Und dann fährt man hin um den Zustand zu begutachten
> 
> Da du dazu nicht in der Lage bist rate ich dir zum jobbike  mit Vollkasko



Wunderbarer Rat für einen offensichtlichen Anfänger, unheimlich Konstruktiv.


----------



## schlonser (26. Mai 2019)

So, noch mehr Senf:

hab mir grad nochmal die Ausstattung und Geometrie vom Cragger 7.0 angesehen.
Wenn du dein Budget noch ein bißchen strecken könntest wäre das die Kiste die ich Freunden und Bekannten empfehlen würde.
Obwohl ich ja selbst eher auf Stahl stehe, aber da kenne ich nix was in der Preisklasse spielt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max151290 (27. Mai 2019)

Hab mein Fahrrad jetzt gefunden. Ein Specialized Fuse expert


----------



## tho_boe (27. Mai 2019)

Sauber viel Spaß mit dem Bike


----------



## Max151290 (28. Mai 2019)

Danke. War ein top angebot


----------



## Sven_Kiel (28. Mai 2019)

Viel Spass @Max151290  !!!


----------



## stefan1067 (4. Juni 2019)

Hallo, 
mal eine andere Frage. 
Hat jemand sein Meta HT mit scaled sized
Laufrädern aufgebaut?


----------



## Burt4711 (22. Juni 2019)

Und noch ne Frage...ist das Bike eigentlich auch tourentauglich. 
Touren heißt ca. 50 km durch jedes Terrain....Sauerländer bis Alpen.

Finde das neue als 29er schon klasse und bei 1,95 m grösse SL 90 cm glaube ich passend. Oder????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (23. Juni 2019)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Und noch ne Frage...ist das Bike eigentlich auch tourentauglich.
> Touren heißt ca. 50 km durch jedes Terrain....Sauerländer bis Alpen.
> 
> Finde das neue als 29er schon klasse und bei 1,95 m grösse SL 90 cm glaube ich passend. Oder????



Warum sollte man mit dem Bike keine Touren fahren können?
Frage ist ob du dir das auf Dauer antun willst mit einem Hardtail. Was erhoffst du dir davon?
In den Alpen stell ich mir das abseits von Forstautobahnen wenig angenehm vor.


----------



## Burt4711 (23. Juni 2019)

Weil manches Enduro als nicht tourentauglich beschrieben wird hier. Über das Meta HT hab ich nix gefunden.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (25. Juni 2019)

Burt4711 schrieb:


> Und noch ne Frage...ist das Bike eigentlich auch tourentauglich.
> Touren heißt ca. 50 km durch jedes Terrain....Sauerländer bis Alpen.
> 
> Finde das neue als 29er schon klasse und bei 1,95 m grösse SL 90 cm glaube ich passend. Oder????


Geht ohne Probleme!


----------

